# Dad's wartime DUO with holster



## randomclarke (Feb 20, 2016)

My dad brought back a bunch of stuff from WWII. Everything from an outboard motor to a Schuetzen rifle….I’m now going through the difficult process of deciding what to sell and what to document and “hand down” to my grandsons. One item is a DUO.

Some guys/vendors at the local gun show a couple of years ago told me it was worth a couple of hundred dollars. But I've also gotten input that the guns excellent condition coupled with having the original paper holster (admittedly in rough but restorable shape) and an interesting "bring back" paper brings considerably more interest and value.

Thus my predicament: Since I’ve decided to sell it how can I best confirm its value? And, how do I best tap into the right market? 

Your Beretta colleagues on this forum steered me in the right direction so I figured I'd check with the CZ folks.


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice example, thanks for posting photographs.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Probably the best way is to look at the various gun auction sites and see what other DUO pistols - comparable to yours - is bringing. (Not asking, _buying_.) It looks pretty good, little wear, crisp lettering. The holster is a plus, but looks altered from something else and a bit used.

Also, understand those pistols are not a great attraction to begin. But comparing it is the most certain way to get a ball park value.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It seems pretty obvious that it was made in Czechoslovakia.
Probably post-WW1, and pre-WW2.

Also, the holster doesn't seem to be "paper." I think that it's leather.
It's old leather, and all dried out, but it's leather. Probably calfskin, or what we nowadays call "kip."

If you contract with an auction house, let them handle all of the guns that you wish to sell as a single consignment.
You'll realize more from the lot, I think, than from selling them one-by-one. (But I could be wrong.)


----------



## randomclarke (Feb 20, 2016)

Regarding the holster......I have confirmed that it is an original late war ersatz (also known as a paper) holster. The holster was made from multiple heavy layers of paper late in WW2 when the Germans were running low on supplies. The holster has a leather closure strap. The wear markings within the holster match perfectly with the DUO which is probably a strong indication that it was always "partnered" with the pistol.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I checked the Original CZ Board: czfirearms.us, and there is not too much on the DUO, about $100-150 at gun shows, but yours appears to be an exceptional one.

forums.gunboards.com has a lot of rifle information [check the Czech arms section], so you may have to dig to get some DUO pistol info. 
You will do well to watch the gun auctions as they should give you a better benchmark.

Although the sites I have referenced are good sources of specific information,
I do want to comment and thank those who run this site as it has been the best place for anyone new to handguns,
as well as provides an excellent place to learn, share, and entertain , even the experienced users.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

randomclarke said:


> Regarding the holster......I have confirmed that it is an original late war ersatz (also known as a paper) holster. The holster was made from multiple heavy layers of paper late in WW2 when the Germans were running low on supplies. The holster has a leather closure strap. The wear markings within the holster match perfectly with the DUO which is probably a strong indication that it was always "partnered" with the pistol.


Thanks!
I didn't know about that.
You've added to my stock of gun trivia.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...... You've added to my *stock *of *gun trivia*.


You made a funny.......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Unintentional, I assure you.

When I make a pun, *I make a pun*!


----------

